# BSOD Windows 7 32bit, 0x00000050 stop error



## wariat (Mar 9, 2011)

*Windows 7 32bit BSOD [moved from V/7]*

Hi I have ocasional BSOD on my Windows 7 32 bit laptop (HP Elitebook 6930p). I have seen that others users with similar problem had their issue resolved and I was hoping that somebody can help with mine. I founded that problem relates to the wmiacpi.sys but I have no idea how to fix this and where to start it. Would appreciate your help in this. If the same issue was already fixed on this forum could you point me out to the right direction?
Many thanks


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 32bit BSOD*

Hi wariat and welcome to TSF. Please post this request in our BSOD Forum here. BSOD, App Crashes And Hangs - Tech Support Forum. We have experts there that'll help you out. They are busy so please be patient and you'll be helped ASAP.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 32bit BSOD [moved from V/7]*

Hi - 
Driver Verifier flagged - 

```
[FONT=lucida console]fw.sys            Thu Nov 09 05:11:18 [COLOR=red]2006[/COLOR] (4552FEC6)[/FONT]
```
Not sure exactly what it is. Check properties/ details tab - c:\windows\system32\drivers folder. Update driver.

Re-run Driver Verifier.

Provide system info - Blue Screen of Death (BSOD) Posting Instructions - NT6x 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


` 


```
[FONT=lucida console]Opened log file 'C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\_99-dbug.txt'[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.[/FONT]
 
 
[FONT=lucida console]Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\020211-24928-01.dmp][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]Symbol search path is: a:\symbols[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Executable search path is: [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Built by: 7600.16617.x86fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Machine Name:[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Kernel base = 0x82e18000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0x82f60810[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Debug session time: Wed Feb  2 02:56:58.003 2011 (GMT-5)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:30.580[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Loading Kernel Symbols[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]...............................................................[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]................................................................[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]................................................................[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console].......[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Loading User Symbols[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Loading unloaded module list[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console].....[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]0: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;!sysinfo cpuinfo;!sysinfo machineid; !sysinfo cpuspeed; .logclose;q[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*******************************************************************************[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*                                                                             *[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*                                                                             *[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*******************************************************************************[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]DRIVER_VERIFIER_DETECTED_VIOLATION (c4)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]A device driver attempting to corrupt the system has been caught.  This is[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]because the driver was specified in the registry as being suspect (by the[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]administrator) and the kernel has enabled substantial checking of this driver.[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]If the driver attempts to corrupt the system, bugchecks 0xC4, 0xC1 and 0xA will[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]be among the most commonly seen crashes.[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arguments:[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arg1: 00000091, A driver switched stacks using a method that is not supported by[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]  the operating system. The only supported way to extend a kernel[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]  mode stack is by using KeExpandKernelStackAndCallout.[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arg2: 00000002[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arg3: 891edab0[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arg4: 00000000[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]Debugging Details:[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]------------------[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\fw.sys, Win32 error 0n2[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for fw.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for fw.sys[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc4_91[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]PROCESS_NAME:  SR_Service.exe[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]CURRENT_IRQL:  2[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 82ea7ef0 to 82ef4d10[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]STACK_TEXT:  [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]827d4a64 82ea7ef0 000000c4 00000091 00000002 nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x1e[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]827d4adc 8bab1d6e 8bab1bc8 827d4b04 00002400 nt!KeExpandKernelStackAndCalloutEx+0x7d[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]827d4b18 8b87718d 89638502 9ef0e200 00000000 tcpip!FlReceiveNetBufferListChain+0x7c[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]827d4b50 8b8656d5 8adf3aa8 9ef0e2b8 00000000 ndis!ndisMIndicateNetBufferListsToOpen+0x188[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]827d4b80 8b8655f0 00000001 8adf3aa8 00000001 ndis!ndisIndicateAllNetBufferLists+0x56[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]827d4d00 8b810ca5 878c10e0 00000000 00000000 ndis!ndisMDispatchReceiveNetBufferLists+0x132[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]827d4d1c 8b87ce74 878c10e0 9ef0e2b8 00000000 ndis!ndisMTopReceiveNetBufferLists+0x2d[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]827d4d68 826c180f 028c10e0 827d4d8c 00000001 ndis!ndisMIndicatePacketsToNetBufferLists+0xea[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]WARNING: Stack unwind information not available. Following frames may be wrong.[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]827d4d78 8acda000 00000001 0000000e 876d0b44 fw+0x9480f[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]827d4d7c 00000000 0000000e 876d0b44 876d0b44 0x8acda000[/FONT]
 
 
[FONT=lucida console]STACK_COMMAND:  kb[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]FOLLOWUP_IP: [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fw+9480f[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]826c180f ??              ???[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  8[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]SYMBOL_NAME:  fw+9480f[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]MODULE_NAME: fw[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]IMAGE_NAME:  fw.sys[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4552fec6[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xc4_91_fw+9480f[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]BUCKET_ID:  0xc4_91_fw+9480f[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]Followup: MachineOwner[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]---------[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]eax=82f4f17c ebx=9e788002 ecx=00000016 edx=82f4f0f8 esi=82f41d20 edi=00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]eip=82ef4d10 esp=827d4a48 ebp=827d4a64 iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na pe nc[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]cs=0008  ss=0010  ds=0023  es=0023  fs=0030  gs=0000             efl=00000206[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x1e:[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]82ef4d10 cc              int     3[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]ChildEBP RetAddr  Args to Child              [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]827d4a64 82ea7ef0 000000c4 00000091 00000002 nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x1e[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]827d4adc 8bab1d6e 8bab1bc8 827d4b04 00002400 nt!KeExpandKernelStackAndCalloutEx+0x7d[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]827d4b18 8b87718d 89638502 9ef0e200 00000000 tcpip!FlReceiveNetBufferListChain+0x7c (FPO: [5,5,4])[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]827d4b50 8b8656d5 8adf3aa8 9ef0e2b8 00000000 ndis!ndisMIndicateNetBufferListsToOpen+0x188 (FPO: [5,4,4])[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]827d4b80 8b8655f0 00000001 8adf3aa8 00000001 ndis!ndisIndicateAllNetBufferLists+0x56 (FPO: [2,2,4])[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]827d4d00 8b810ca5 878c10e0 00000000 00000000 ndis!ndisMDispatchReceiveNetBufferLists+0x132 (FPO: [5,89,4])[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]827d4d1c 8b87ce74 878c10e0 9ef0e2b8 00000000 ndis!ndisMTopReceiveNetBufferLists+0x2d (FPO: [5,0,0])[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]827d4d68 826c180f 028c10e0 827d4d8c 00000001 ndis!ndisMIndicatePacketsToNetBufferLists+0xea (FPO: [3,9,4])[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]WARNING: Stack unwind information not available. Following frames may be wrong.[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]827d4d78 8acda000 00000001 0000000e 876d0b44 fw+0x9480f[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]827d4d7c 00000000 0000000e 876d0b44 876d0b44 0x8acda000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]start    end        module name[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]80bbc000 80bc4000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:08:58 2009 (4A5BDAAA)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]82200000 82209000   vwifimp  vwifimp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:52:09 2009 (4A5BC8A9)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]82209000 82345a80   SynTP    SynTP.sys    Thu Jun 03 21:25:50 2010 (4C08561E)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]82346000 82347700   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:51:05 2009 (4A5BC869)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]82348000 82355000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]82355000 82361000   Accelerometer Accelerometer.sys Fri Jul 16 11:02:49 2010 (4C407499)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]82361000 82364700   CmBatt   CmBatt.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:18 2009 (4A5BC0F6)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]82365000 82367480   cpqbttn  cpqbttn.sys  Mon Apr 20 10:38:52 2009 (49EC88FC)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]82368000 8237b000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:51:01 2009 (4A5BC865)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8237b000 82381480   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:50:59 2009 (4A5BC863)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]82382000 8238b000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:16 2009 (4A5BC0F4)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8238b000 82398000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 19:45:26 2009 (4A5BC716)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]82398000 823fb000   ADIHdAud ADIHdAud.sys Mon May 18 13:32:57 2009 (4A119BC9)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]82600000 8261a000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:50:13 2009 (4A5BC835)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8261a000 8262d000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:53:20 2009 (4A5BC8F0)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8262d000 8284e660   fw       fw.sys       Thu Nov 09 05:11:18 2006 (4552FEC6)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8284f000 82861000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 19:55:00 2009 (4A5BC954)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]82861000 82879000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:33 2009 (4A5BC939)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]82879000 82884000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:54:24 2009 (4A5BC930)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]82884000 828a6000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:34 2009 (4A5BC93A)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]828a6000 828be000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 19:54:53 2009 (4A5BC94D)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]828be000 828d5000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:47 2009 (4A5BC947)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]828d5000 828ec000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:57 2009 (4A5BC951)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]828ec000 829068c0   vnasc    vnasc.sys    Wed Dec 13 08:13:40 2006 (457FFC84)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]82907000 82911000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:02:40 2009 (4A5BCB20)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]82911000 82912380   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:45:08 2009 (4A5BC704)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]82913000 82947000   ks       ks.sys       Wed Mar 03 22:57:52 2010 (4B8F2FC0)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]82947000 82955000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:51:38 2009 (4A5BC88A)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]82955000 82999000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:52:06 2009 (4A5BC8A6)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]82999000 829a5000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:45:09 2009 (4A5BC705)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]829a5000 829b6000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:54:27 2009 (4A5BC933)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]829b6000 829e5000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:00 2009 (4A5BC864)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]829e5000 829fe000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 20:36:05 2009 (4A5BD2F5)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]82e18000 83228000   nt       ntkrpamp.exe Fri Jun 18 23:55:24 2010 (4C1C3FAC)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]83228000 8325f000   hal      halmacpi.dll Mon Jul 13 19:11:03 2009 (4A5BBF07)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b037000 8b0af000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Mon Jul 13 21:06:41 2009 (4A5BDA21)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b0af000 8b0c0000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:09:36 2009 (4A5BDAD0)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b0c0000 8b0c8000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Mon Jul 13 21:04:34 2009 (4A5BD9A2)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b0c8000 8b10a000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:10 2009 (4A5BBF0E)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b10a000 8b1b5000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:09:28 2009 (4A5BDAC8)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b1b5000 8b1cb000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:27 2009 (4A5BBF1F)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b200000 8b20e000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b20e000 8b214600   ceaes2m  ceaes2m.sys  Fri Apr 02 14:19:11 2010 (4BB6351F)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b215000 8b21b600   ceaesm   ceaesm.sys   Fri Apr 02 14:18:52 2010 (4BB6350C)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b21c000 8b21f400   cedes3m  cedes3m.sys  Fri Apr 02 14:19:27 2010 (4BB6352F)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b220000 8b223200   cedesm   cedesm.sys   Fri Apr 02 14:19:34 2010 (4BB63536)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b224000 8b226400   ceeidem  ceeidem.sys  Fri Apr 02 14:19:47 2010 (4BB63543)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b227000 8b22b800   cehmacm  cehmacm.sys  Fri Apr 02 14:19:21 2010 (4BB63529)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b22c000 8b22ea00   ceidem   ceidem.sys   Fri Apr 02 14:19:40 2010 (4BB6353C)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b22f000 8b231200   cerndm   cerndm.sys   Fri Apr 02 14:19:14 2010 (4BB63522)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b235000 8b2a6000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:36 2009 (4A5BBF28)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b2a6000 8b2b4000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:11:25 2009 (4A5BBF1D)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b2b4000 8b2fc000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:11:11 2009 (4A5BBF0F)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b2fc000 8b305000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:11:22 2009 (4A5BBF1A)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b305000 8b30d000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:09 2009 (4A5BBF0D)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b30d000 8b337000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:11:16 2009 (4A5BBF14)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b337000 8b342000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 19:46:19 2009 (4A5BC74B)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b342000 8b353000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:35 2009 (4A5BBF27)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b353000 8b35b000   compbatt compbatt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:18 2009 (4A5BC0F6)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b35b000 8b366000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:19:15 2009 (4A5BC0F3)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b366000 8b376000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:25 2009 (4A5BBF1D)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b376000 8b3c1000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:41 2009 (4A5BBF2D)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b3c1000 8b3ef000   pcmcia   pcmcia.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:29 2009 (4A5BC101)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b3ef000 8b3f6000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:19 2009 (4A5BBF17)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b3f6000 8b3fa600   cesham   cesham.sys   Fri Apr 02 14:19:17 2010 (4BB63525)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b42f000 8b509000   iaStor   iaStor.sys   Fri Aug 07 08:16:56 2009 (4A7C1B38)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b509000 8b512000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b512000 8b535000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:11:18 2009 (4A5BBF16)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b535000 8b53f000   msahci   msahci.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:45:50 2009 (4A5BC72E)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b53f000 8b548000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:57:35 2009 (4A12F30F)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b548000 8b552e00   sgstdrvm sgstdrvm.sys Fri Apr 02 16:25:21 2010 (4BB652B1)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b553000 8b562000   be_fltim be_fltim.sys Wed Apr 07 13:09:40 2010 (4BBCBC54)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b562000 8b56cda0   SbAlg    SbAlg.sys    Tue Apr 24 06:37:50 2007 (462DDDFE)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b56d000 8b5a1000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:13 2009 (4A5BBF11)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b5a1000 8b5b2000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b5b2000 8b5b3880   SbFsLock SbFsLock.sys Wed Jul 29 03:05:28 2009 (4A6FF4B8)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b5b4000 8b5ce000   BEFLT    BEFLT.SYS    Wed Apr 07 13:10:52 2010 (4BBCBC9C)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b5ce000 8b5d7300   PxHelp20 PxHelp20.sys Tue Jun 23 19:16:17 2009 (4A416241)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b600000 8b60e000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:11:10 2009 (4A5BBF0E)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b60e000 8b617000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:14 2009 (4A5BBF12)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b617000 8b629000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:03 2009 (4A5BBF07)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b635000 8b764000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:12:05 2009 (4A5BBF45)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b764000 8b78f000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:11:59 2009 (4A5BBF3F)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b78f000 8b7a2000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:56 2009 (4A5BBF3C)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b7a2000 8b7ff000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:32:55 2009 (4A5BC427)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b80f000 8b8c6000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:12:24 2009 (4A5BBF58)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b8c6000 8b904000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:12:35 2009 (4A5BBF63)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b904000 8b929000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Thu Dec 10 23:04:22 2009 (4B21C4C6)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b929000 8b956000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:02 2009 (4A5BC19A)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b956000 8b95f000   hpdskflt hpdskflt.sys Fri Jul 16 11:02:49 2010 (4C407499)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b95f000 8b991000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Fri Sep 25 22:24:21 2009 (4ABD7B55)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b991000 8b9a2000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:11:28 2009 (4A5BBF20)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b9a2000 8b9c7000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:11:20 2009 (4A5BBF18)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b9d4000 8b9fe000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:14:01 2009 (4A5BBFB9)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8ba00000 8ba18320   SafeBoot SafeBoot.sys Wed Jul 29 03:04:59 2009 (4A6FF49B)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8ba19000 8ba29000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:14:14 2009 (4A5BBFC6)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8ba2b000 8bb74000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sun Jun 13 23:36:59 2010 (4C15A3DB)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8bb74000 8bba5000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:12:03 2009 (4A5BBF43)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8bba5000 8bbad380   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:28:44 2009 (4A5BC32C)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8bbae000 8bbed000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:34 2009 (4A5BBF26)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8bbed000 8bbf5000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:13:47 2009 (4A084EBB)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8bbf5000 8bbfd000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:01 2009 (4A5BBF05)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8ca00000 8ca10000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:53:18 2009 (4A5BC8EE)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8ca10000 8ca11260   netprobe netprobe.sys Wed Apr 03 09:52:29 2002 (3CAB091D)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8ca16000 8cbce780   snp2uvc  snp2uvc.sys  Wed Oct 08 02:13:40 2008 (48EC4F94)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8cbcf000 8cbdc180   STREAM   STREAM.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:50:57 2009 (4A5BC861)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8cbdd000 8cbe3e00   sncduvc  sncduvc.SYS  Wed May 09 03:16:39 2007 (46417557)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8cbe4000 8cbef000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:25:58 2009 (4A5BC286)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8cbef000 8cbf7d00   omdrv    omdrv.sys    Wed Dec 13 08:13:43 2006 (457FFC87)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]90600000 9060b000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:12:12 2009 (4A5BBF4C)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]9060b000 9062c000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:54:03 2009 (4A5BC91B)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]9062c000 906cfd40   vpn      vpn.sys      Thu Jan 04 03:58:53 2007 (459CC1CD)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]906d0000 9071f000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Aug 26 23:30:45 2010 (4C773165)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]90723000 90742000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:11:24 2009 (4A5BBF1C)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]90742000 90768000   savonaccess savonaccess.sys Wed Sep 08 12:51:51 2010 (4C87BF27)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]90768000 9076f000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:12 2009 (4A5BBF10)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]9076f000 90776000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:45:00 2009 (4A5BC6FC)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]90776000 90782000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:50 2009 (4A5BC27E)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]90782000 907a3000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:25:49 2009 (4A5BC27D)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]907a3000 907b0000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:10 2009 (4A5BC21A)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]907b0000 907b8000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:40 2009 (4A5BCAE4)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]907b8000 907c0000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:39 2009 (4A5BCAE3)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]907c0000 907c8000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:41 2009 (4A5BCAE5)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]907c8000 907d3000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:26 2009 (4A5BBF1E)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]907d3000 907e1000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:31 2009 (4A5BBF23)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]907e1000 907f8000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:12:10 2009 (4A5BBF4A)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]90c00000 90c0e000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:23:04 2009 (4A5BC1D8)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]90c13000 90c6d000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:12:34 2009 (4A5BBF62)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]90c6d000 90c9f000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:12:18 2009 (4A5BBF52)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]90c9f000 90ca6000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:53:51 2009 (4A5BC90F)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]90ca6000 90cc5000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:53:58 2009 (4A5BC916)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]90cc5000 90cd6000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:52:03 2009 (4A5BC8A3)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]90cd6000 90ce4000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:53:54 2009 (4A5BC912)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]90ce4000 90cfe000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:45:33 2009 (4A5BC71D)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]90cfe000 90d11000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:55:02 2009 (4A5BC956)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]90d11000 90d21000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:35 2009 (4A5BCADF)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]90d21000 90d225c0   RsvLock  RsvLock.SYS  Wed Jul 29 03:05:23 2009 (4A6FF4B3)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]90d23000 90d64000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:14:26 2009 (4A5BBFD2)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]90d64000 90d6e000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:12:08 2009 (4A5BBF48)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]90d6e000 90d78000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]90d78000 90d84000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:04 2009 (4A5BC214)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]90d84000 90de8000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:15:08 2009 (4A5BBFFC)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]90de8000 90e00000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:14:16 2009 (4A5BBFC8)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]91e32000 92347000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Tue Aug 04 12:19:43 2009 (4A785F9F)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]92347000 923fe000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Mon Nov 01 22:37:53 2010 (4CCF7981)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]97000000 97039000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Nov 01 22:37:04 2010 (4CCF7950)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]97039000 97042f80   HECI     HECI.sys     Tue Jun 23 15:49:57 2009 (4A4131E5)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]97043000 9704d000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:45:27 2009 (4A5BC717)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]9704d000 97087000   e1y6232  e1y6232.sys  Wed Apr 07 18:58:11 2010 (4BBD0E03)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]97087000 97092000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:10 2009 (4A5BC86E)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]97092000 970dd000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:51:13 2009 (4A5BC871)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]970dd000 970ec000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:14 2009 (4A5BC872)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]970ec000 9710b000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 19:50:55 2009 (4A5BC85F)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]9710b000 971e5000   dump_iaStor dump_iaStor.sys Fri Aug 07 08:16:56 2009 (4A7C1B38)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]97c23000 9829f000   NETw5s32 NETw5s32.sys Thu Mar 18 01:21:12 2010 (4BA1B848)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]9829f000 982a9000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Mon Jul 13 19:52:02 2009 (4A5BC8A2)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]982a9000 982d5000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 19:51:59 2009 (4A5BC89F)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]982d5000 982ee000   sdbus    sdbus.sys    Fri Oct 09 22:31:24 2009 (4ACFF1FC)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]982ee000 982ff000   rimmptsk rimmptsk.sys Thu Jun 25 03:58:09 2009 (4A432E11)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]982ff000 9830b000   rismc32  rismc32.sys  Mon Jul 20 05:30:18 2009 (4A64392A)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]9830b000 98316000   SMCLIB   SMCLIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:45:28 2009 (4A5BC718)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]98316000 98322000   scfilter scfilter.sys Mon Jul 13 19:33:50 2009 (4A5BC45E)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]98322000 9832e000   tpm      tpm.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:12:52 2009 (4A5BBF74)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]9832e000 98346000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:45:34 2009 (4A5BC71E)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]98346000 9835e000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:23 2009 (4A5BBF1B)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]9835e000 98367000   HpqKbFiltr HpqKbFiltr.sys Wed Apr 29 09:46:51 2009 (49F85A4B)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]98367000 98374000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]98374000 983ba000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:51:59 2009 (4A5BC89F)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]983ba000 983db000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Aug 26 23:30:39 2010 (4C77315F)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]99400000 99411000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:12:47 2009 (4A5BBF6F)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]99411000 9942c000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:15:44 2009 (4A5BC020)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]99432000 9954e040   AGRSM    AGRSM.sys    Tue Jan 26 12:38:03 2010 (4B5F287B)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]9954f000 9955c000   modem    modem.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:55:24 2009 (4A5BC96C)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]9955c000 995d0180   ATSwpWDF ATSwpWDF.sys Tue Jul 07 14:14:29 2009 (4A539085)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]995d1000 995db000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:25 2009 (4A5BC265)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]995db000 995e8000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 19:45:50 2009 (4A5BC72E)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]995e8000 995ef000   dump_BEDUMP dump_BEDUMP.SYS Wed Apr 07 13:11:11 2010 (4BBCBCAF)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]995ef000 995eff40   dump_SbHiber dump_SbHiber.sys Wed Jul 29 03:05:35 2009 (4A6FF4BF)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]995f0000 99600000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:53:51 2009 (4A5BC90F)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]99c00000 99c1e000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]99d60000 99fab000   win32k   win32k.sys   Tue Oct 19 23:00:01 2010 (4CBE5B31)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]99fc0000 99fc9000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:01:40 2009 (4A5BCAE4)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]9f40f000 9f494000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:12:53 2009 (4A5BBF75)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]9f494000 9f4ad000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:14:21 2009 (4A5BBFCD)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]9f4ad000 9f4bf000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:52:52 2009 (4A5BC8D4)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]9f4bf000 9f4e2000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Sat Feb 27 02:32:02 2010 (4B88CA72)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]9f4e2000 9f51d000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Sat Feb 27 02:32:21 2010 (4B88CA85)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]9f51d000 9f538000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Sat Feb 27 02:32:11 2010 (4B88CA7B)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]9f538000 9f53f000   parvdm   parvdm.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:45:29 2009 (4A5BC719)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]9f53f000 9f5d6000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:35:44 2009 (4A5BD2E0)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]9f5d6000 9f5e0000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:32 2006 (45080528)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]9f5e0000 9f5ed000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 19:54:14 2009 (4A5BC926)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]a5836000 a5887000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Aug 26 23:31:26 2010 (4C77318E)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]a5887000 a5899000   BTHUSB   BTHUSB.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:51:36 2009 (4A5BC888)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]a5899000 a58fd000   bthport  bthport.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:30 2009 (4A5BC882)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]a58fd000 a5921000   rfcomm   rfcomm.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:51:41 2009 (4A5BC88D)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]a5921000 a592e000   BthEnum  BthEnum.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:35 2009 (4A5BC887)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]a592e000 a5949000   bthpan   bthpan.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:51:43 2009 (4A5BC88F)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]a5949000 a59b3000   spsys    spsys.sys    Mon May 11 12:37:10 2009 (4A085436)[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]Unloaded modules:[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b9c7000 8b9d4000   crashdmp.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Checksum:  00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]90630000 9070a000   dump_iaStor.[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Checksum:  00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]9070a000 90711000   dump_BEDUMP.[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Checksum:  00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]90711000 90712000   dump_SbHiber[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Checksum:  00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]90712000 90723000   dump_dumpfve[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Checksum:  00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]start    end        module name[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]982a9000 982d5000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 19:51:59 2009 (4A5BC89F)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]82355000 82361000   Accelerometer Accelerometer.sys Fri Jul 16 11:02:49 2010 (4C407499)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b2b4000 8b2fc000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:11:11 2009 (4A5BBF0F)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]82398000 823fb000   ADIHdAud ADIHdAud.sys Mon May 18 13:32:57 2009 (4A119BC9)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]90c13000 90c6d000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:12:34 2009 (4A5BBF62)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8284f000 82861000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 19:55:00 2009 (4A5BC954)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]99432000 9954e040   AGRSM    AGRSM.sys    Tue Jan 26 12:38:03 2010 (4B5F287B)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b53f000 8b548000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:57:35 2009 (4A12F30F)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b509000 8b512000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b512000 8b535000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:11:18 2009 (4A5BBF16)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]91e32000 92347000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Tue Aug 04 12:19:43 2009 (4A785F9F)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]9955c000 995d0180   ATSwpWDF ATSwpWDF.sys Tue Jul 07 14:14:29 2009 (4A539085)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b35b000 8b366000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:19:15 2009 (4A5BC0F3)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b553000 8b562000   be_fltim be_fltim.sys Wed Apr 07 13:09:40 2010 (4BBCBC54)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]9076f000 90776000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:45:00 2009 (4A5BC6FC)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b5b4000 8b5ce000   BEFLT    BEFLT.SYS    Wed Apr 07 13:10:52 2010 (4BBCBC9C)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]90c00000 90c0e000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:23:04 2009 (4A5BC1D8)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b0c0000 8b0c8000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Mon Jul 13 21:04:34 2009 (4A5BD9A2)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]9f494000 9f4ad000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:14:21 2009 (4A5BBFCD)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]a5921000 a592e000   BthEnum  BthEnum.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:35 2009 (4A5BC887)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]a592e000 a5949000   bthpan   bthpan.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:51:43 2009 (4A5BC88F)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]a5899000 a58fd000   bthport  bthport.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:30 2009 (4A5BC882)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]a5887000 a5899000   BTHUSB   BTHUSB.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:51:36 2009 (4A5BC888)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]99c00000 99c1e000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]90723000 90742000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:11:24 2009 (4A5BBF1C)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b20e000 8b214600   ceaes2m  ceaes2m.sys  Fri Apr 02 14:19:11 2010 (4BB6351F)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b215000 8b21b600   ceaesm   ceaesm.sys   Fri Apr 02 14:18:52 2010 (4BB6350C)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b21c000 8b21f400   cedes3m  cedes3m.sys  Fri Apr 02 14:19:27 2010 (4BB6352F)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b220000 8b223200   cedesm   cedesm.sys   Fri Apr 02 14:19:34 2010 (4BB63536)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b224000 8b226400   ceeidem  ceeidem.sys  Fri Apr 02 14:19:47 2010 (4BB63543)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b227000 8b22b800   cehmacm  cehmacm.sys  Fri Apr 02 14:19:21 2010 (4BB63529)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b22c000 8b22ea00   ceidem   ceidem.sys   Fri Apr 02 14:19:40 2010 (4BB6353C)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b22f000 8b231200   cerndm   cerndm.sys   Fri Apr 02 14:19:14 2010 (4BB63522)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b3f6000 8b3fa600   cesham   cesham.sys   Fri Apr 02 14:19:17 2010 (4BB63525)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b10a000 8b1b5000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:09:28 2009 (4A5BDAC8)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b9a2000 8b9c7000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:11:20 2009 (4A5BBF18)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b0c8000 8b10a000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:10 2009 (4A5BBF0E)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]82361000 82364700   CmBatt   CmBatt.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:18 2009 (4A5BC0F6)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b7a2000 8b7ff000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:32:55 2009 (4A5BC427)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b353000 8b35b000   compbatt compbatt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:18 2009 (4A5BC0F6)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8238b000 82398000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 19:45:26 2009 (4A5BC716)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]82365000 82367480   cpqbttn  cpqbttn.sys  Mon Apr 20 10:38:52 2009 (49EC88FC)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]995db000 995e8000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 19:45:50 2009 (4A5BC72E)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]90d84000 90de8000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:15:08 2009 (4A5BBFFC)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]90de8000 90e00000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:14:16 2009 (4A5BBFC8)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]90d78000 90d84000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:04 2009 (4A5BC214)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b991000 8b9a2000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:11:28 2009 (4A5BBF20)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]829e5000 829fe000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 20:36:05 2009 (4A5BD2F5)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]995e8000 995ef000   dump_BEDUMP dump_BEDUMP.SYS Wed Apr 07 13:11:11 2010 (4BBCBCAF)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]99400000 99411000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:12:47 2009 (4A5BBF6F)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]9710b000 971e5000   dump_iaStor dump_iaStor.sys Fri Aug 07 08:16:56 2009 (4A7C1B38)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]995ef000 995eff40   dump_SbHiber dump_SbHiber.sys Wed Jul 29 03:05:35 2009 (4A6FF4BF)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]995d1000 995db000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:25 2009 (4A5BC265)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]92347000 923fe000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Mon Nov 01 22:37:53 2010 (4CCF7981)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]97000000 97039000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Nov 01 22:37:04 2010 (4CCF7950)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]9704d000 97087000   e1y6232  e1y6232.sys  Wed Apr 07 18:58:11 2010 (4BBD0E03)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b9d4000 8b9fe000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:14:01 2009 (4A5BBFB9)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b5a1000 8b5b2000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b56d000 8b5a1000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:13 2009 (4A5BBF11)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b60e000 8b617000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:14 2009 (4A5BBF12)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b95f000 8b991000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Fri Sep 25 22:24:21 2009 (4ABD7B55)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8262d000 8284e660   fw       fw.sys       Thu Nov 09 05:11:18 2006 (4552FEC6)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8bb74000 8bba5000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:12:03 2009 (4A5BBF43)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]83228000 8325f000   hal      halmacpi.dll Mon Jul 13 19:11:03 2009 (4A5BBF07)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]970ec000 9710b000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 19:50:55 2009 (4A5BC85F)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]97039000 97042f80   HECI     HECI.sys     Tue Jun 23 15:49:57 2009 (4A4131E5)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]82368000 8237b000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:51:01 2009 (4A5BC865)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8237b000 82381480   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:50:59 2009 (4A5BC863)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b956000 8b95f000   hpdskflt hpdskflt.sys Fri Jul 16 11:02:49 2010 (4C407499)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]9835e000 98367000   HpqKbFiltr HpqKbFiltr.sys Wed Apr 29 09:46:51 2009 (49F85A4B)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]9f40f000 9f494000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:12:53 2009 (4A5BBF75)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8bbf5000 8bbfd000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:01 2009 (4A5BBF05)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]98346000 9835e000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:23 2009 (4A5BBF1B)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b42f000 8b509000   iaStor   iaStor.sys   Fri Aug 07 08:16:56 2009 (4A7C1B38)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b617000 8b629000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:03 2009 (4A5BBF07)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]98367000 98374000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]82999000 829a5000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:45:09 2009 (4A5BC705)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]80bbc000 80bc4000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:08:58 2009 (4A5BDAAA)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]82913000 82947000   ks       ks.sys       Wed Mar 03 22:57:52 2010 (4B8F2FC0)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b78f000 8b7a2000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:56 2009 (4A5BBF3C)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b904000 8b929000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Thu Dec 10 23:04:22 2009 (4B21C4C6)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8ca00000 8ca10000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:53:18 2009 (4A5BC8EE)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]99411000 9942c000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:15:44 2009 (4A5BC020)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b037000 8b0af000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Mon Jul 13 21:06:41 2009 (4A5BDA21)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]9954f000 9955c000   modem    modem.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:55:24 2009 (4A5BC96C)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8cbe4000 8cbef000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:25:58 2009 (4A5BC286)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]82348000 82355000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b1b5000 8b1cb000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:27 2009 (4A5BBF1F)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]9f4ad000 9f4bf000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:52:52 2009 (4A5BC8D4)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]9f4bf000 9f4e2000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Sat Feb 27 02:32:02 2010 (4B88CA72)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]9f4e2000 9f51d000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Sat Feb 27 02:32:21 2010 (4B88CA85)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]9f51d000 9f538000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Sat Feb 27 02:32:11 2010 (4B88CA7B)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b535000 8b53f000   msahci   msahci.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:45:50 2009 (4A5BC72E)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]907c8000 907d3000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:26 2009 (4A5BBF1E)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b305000 8b30d000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:09 2009 (4A5BBF0D)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b764000 8b78f000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:11:59 2009 (4A5BBF3F)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]90d6e000 90d78000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8ba19000 8ba29000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:14:14 2009 (4A5BBFC6)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b80f000 8b8c6000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:12:24 2009 (4A5BBF58)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]82879000 82884000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:54:24 2009 (4A5BC930)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]995f0000 99600000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:53:51 2009 (4A5BC90F)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]82884000 828a6000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:34 2009 (4A5BC93A)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]829a5000 829b6000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:54:27 2009 (4A5BC933)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]90cd6000 90ce4000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:53:54 2009 (4A5BC912)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]90c6d000 90c9f000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:12:18 2009 (4A5BBF52)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b8c6000 8b904000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:12:35 2009 (4A5BBF63)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8ca10000 8ca11260   netprobe netprobe.sys Wed Apr 03 09:52:29 2002 (3CAB091D)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]97c23000 9829f000   NETw5s32 NETw5s32.sys Thu Mar 18 01:21:12 2010 (4BA1B848)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]907d3000 907e1000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:31 2009 (4A5BBF23)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]90d64000 90d6e000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:12:08 2009 (4A5BBF48)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]82e18000 83228000   nt       ntkrpamp.exe Fri Jun 18 23:55:24 2010 (4C1C3FAC)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b635000 8b764000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:12:05 2009 (4A5BBF45)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]90768000 9076f000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:12 2009 (4A5BBF10)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]98374000 983ba000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:51:59 2009 (4A5BC89F)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8cbef000 8cbf7d00   omdrv    omdrv.sys    Wed Dec 13 08:13:43 2006 (457FFC87)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]90ca6000 90cc5000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:53:58 2009 (4A5BC916)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]9832e000 98346000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:45:34 2009 (4A5BC71E)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b342000 8b353000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:35 2009 (4A5BBF27)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]9f538000 9f53f000   parvdm   parvdm.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:45:29 2009 (4A5BC719)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b30d000 8b337000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:11:16 2009 (4A5BBF14)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b3ef000 8b3f6000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:19 2009 (4A5BBF17)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b200000 8b20e000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b3c1000 8b3ef000   pcmcia   pcmcia.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:29 2009 (4A5BC101)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b600000 8b60e000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:11:10 2009 (4A5BBF0E)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]9f53f000 9f5d6000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:35:44 2009 (4A5BD2E0)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]829b6000 829e5000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:00 2009 (4A5BC864)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b0af000 8b0c0000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:09:36 2009 (4A5BDAD0)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b5ce000 8b5d7300   PxHelp20 PxHelp20.sys Tue Jun 23 19:16:17 2009 (4A416241)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]82861000 82879000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:33 2009 (4A5BC939)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]828a6000 828be000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 19:54:53 2009 (4A5BC94D)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]828be000 828d5000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:47 2009 (4A5BC947)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]828d5000 828ec000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:57 2009 (4A5BC951)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]90d23000 90d64000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:14:26 2009 (4A5BBFD2)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]82907000 82911000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:02:40 2009 (4A5BCB20)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]907b0000 907b8000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:40 2009 (4A5BCAE4)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]907b8000 907c0000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:39 2009 (4A5BCAE3)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]907c0000 907c8000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:41 2009 (4A5BCAE5)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b929000 8b956000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:02 2009 (4A5BC19A)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]a58fd000 a5921000   rfcomm   rfcomm.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:51:41 2009 (4A5BC88D)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]982ee000 982ff000   rimmptsk rimmptsk.sys Thu Jun 25 03:58:09 2009 (4A432E11)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]982ff000 9830b000   rismc32  rismc32.sys  Mon Jul 20 05:30:18 2009 (4A64392A)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8261a000 8262d000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:53:20 2009 (4A5BC8F0)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]90d21000 90d225c0   RsvLock  RsvLock.SYS  Wed Jul 29 03:05:23 2009 (4A6FF4B3)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8ba00000 8ba18320   SafeBoot SafeBoot.sys Wed Jul 29 03:04:59 2009 (4A6FF49B)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]90742000 90768000   savonaccess savonaccess.sys Wed Sep 08 12:51:51 2010 (4C87BF27)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b562000 8b56cda0   SbAlg    SbAlg.sys    Tue Apr 24 06:37:50 2007 (462DDDFE)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b5b2000 8b5b3880   SbFsLock SbFsLock.sys Wed Jul 29 03:05:28 2009 (4A6FF4B8)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]98316000 98322000   scfilter scfilter.sys Mon Jul 13 19:33:50 2009 (4A5BC45E)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]982d5000 982ee000   sdbus    sdbus.sys    Fri Oct 09 22:31:24 2009 (4ACFF1FC)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]9f5d6000 9f5e0000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:32 2006 (45080528)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]97043000 9704d000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:45:27 2009 (4A5BC717)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]90ce4000 90cfe000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:45:33 2009 (4A5BC71D)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b548000 8b552e00   sgstdrvm sgstdrvm.sys Fri Apr 02 16:25:21 2010 (4BB652B1)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]9830b000 98316000   SMCLIB   SMCLIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:45:28 2009 (4A5BC718)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8cbdd000 8cbe3e00   sncduvc  sncduvc.SYS  Wed May 09 03:16:39 2007 (46417557)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8ca16000 8cbce780   snp2uvc  snp2uvc.sys  Wed Oct 08 02:13:40 2008 (48EC4F94)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8bbed000 8bbf5000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:13:47 2009 (4A084EBB)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]a5949000 a59b3000   spsys    spsys.sys    Mon May 11 12:37:10 2009 (4A085436)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]a5836000 a5887000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Aug 26 23:31:26 2010 (4C77318E)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]906d0000 9071f000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Aug 26 23:30:45 2010 (4C773165)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]983ba000 983db000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Aug 26 23:30:39 2010 (4C77315F)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8cbcf000 8cbdc180   STREAM   STREAM.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:50:57 2009 (4A5BC861)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]82911000 82912380   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:45:08 2009 (4A5BC704)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]82209000 82345a80   SynTP    SynTP.sys    Thu Jun 03 21:25:50 2010 (4C08561E)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8ba2b000 8bb74000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sun Jun 13 23:36:59 2010 (4C15A3DB)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]9f5e0000 9f5ed000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 19:54:14 2009 (4A5BC926)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]90600000 9060b000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:12:12 2009 (4A5BBF4C)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]907e1000 907f8000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:12:10 2009 (4A5BBF4A)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]90d11000 90d21000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:35 2009 (4A5BCADF)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]98322000 9832e000   tpm      tpm.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:12:52 2009 (4A5BBF74)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]99fc0000 99fc9000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:01:40 2009 (4A5BCAE4)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]9060b000 9062c000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:54:03 2009 (4A5BC91B)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]82947000 82955000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:51:38 2009 (4A5BC88A)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]82346000 82347700   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:51:05 2009 (4A5BC869)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]970dd000 970ec000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:14 2009 (4A5BC872)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]82955000 82999000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:52:06 2009 (4A5BC8A6)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]97092000 970dd000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:51:13 2009 (4A5BC871)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]97087000 97092000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:10 2009 (4A5BC86E)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b337000 8b342000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 19:46:19 2009 (4A5BC74B)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]90776000 90782000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:50 2009 (4A5BC27E)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]90782000 907a3000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:25:49 2009 (4A5BC27D)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8bba5000 8bbad380   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:28:44 2009 (4A5BC32C)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]828ec000 829068c0   vnasc    vnasc.sys    Wed Dec 13 08:13:40 2006 (457FFC84)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b366000 8b376000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:25 2009 (4A5BBF1D)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b376000 8b3c1000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:41 2009 (4A5BBF2D)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8bbae000 8bbed000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:34 2009 (4A5BBF26)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]9062c000 906cfd40   vpn      vpn.sys      Thu Jan 04 03:58:53 2007 (459CC1CD)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]9829f000 982a9000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Mon Jul 13 19:52:02 2009 (4A5BC8A2)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]90cc5000 90cd6000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:52:03 2009 (4A5BC8A3)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]82200000 82209000   vwifimp  vwifimp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:52:09 2009 (4A5BC8A9)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]90cfe000 90d11000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:55:02 2009 (4A5BC956)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]907a3000 907b0000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:10 2009 (4A5BC21A)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b235000 8b2a6000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:36 2009 (4A5BBF28)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b2a6000 8b2b4000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:11:25 2009 (4A5BBF1D)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]90c9f000 90ca6000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:53:51 2009 (4A5BC90F)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]99d60000 99fab000   win32k   win32k.sys   Tue Oct 19 23:00:01 2010 (4CBE5B31)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]82382000 8238b000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:16 2009 (4A5BC0F4)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b2fc000 8b305000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:11:22 2009 (4A5BBF1A)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]82600000 8261a000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:50:13 2009 (4A5BC835)[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]Unloaded modules:[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b9c7000 8b9d4000   crashdmp.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Checksum:  00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]90630000 9070a000   dump_iaStor.[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Checksum:  00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]9070a000 90711000   dump_BEDUMP.[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Checksum:  00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]90711000 90712000   dump_SbHiber[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Checksum:  00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]90712000 90723000   dump_dumpfve[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Checksum:  00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Bugcheck code 000000C4[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arguments 00000091 00000002 891edab0 00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console][CPU Information][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]~MHz = REG_DWORD 2793[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Component Information = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Configuration Data = REG_FULL_RESOURCE_DESCRIPTOR ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Identifier = REG_SZ x86 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 10[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]ProcessorNameString = REG_SZ Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T9600  @ 2.80GHz[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Update Signature = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,7,a,0,0[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Update Status = REG_DWORD 6[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]VendorIdentifier = REG_SZ GenuineIntel[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]MSR8B = REG_QWORD a0700000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Machine ID Information [From Smbios 2.4, DMIVersion 36, Size=1100][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BiosMajorRelease = 15[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BiosMinorRelease = 24[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]FirmwareMajorRelease = 87[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]FirmwareMinorRelease = 37[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BiosVendor = Hewlett-Packard[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BiosVersion = 68PCD Ver. F.18[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BiosReleaseDate = 03/16/2010[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemManufacturer = Hewlett-Packard[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemProductName = HP EliteBook 6930p[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemFamily = 103C_5336AN[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemVersion = F.18[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemSKU = VQ753ET#ABU[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BaseBoardManufacturer = Hewlett-Packard[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BaseBoardProduct = 30DC[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BaseBoardVersion = KBC Version 87.2A[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T9600  @ 2.80GHz"[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]MaxSpeed:     2800[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]CurrentSpeed: 2793[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Closing open log file C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\_99-dbug.txt[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/FONT]
 
 
 
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]by [COLOR=navy]jcgriff2     [/COLOR][/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console][COLOR=navy]      J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/COLOR]   [/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]        [URL="https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith"][COLOR=#000055][U]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/U][/COLOR][/URL]   [/FONT]
 
 
[FONT=lucida console]        [URL="http://www.sysnative.com"][COLOR=#000033][U]www.sysnative.com[/U][/COLOR][/URL][/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]        [URL="http://www.jcgriff2.com"][COLOR=#000055][U]www.jcgriff2.com[/U][/COLOR][/URL] [/FONT]
 
 
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨[/FONT]
```


----------



## wariat (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi I have ocasional BSOD on my Windows 7 32 bit laptop (HP Elitebook 6930p). I have seen that others users with similar problem had their issue resolved and I was hoping that somebody can help with mine. I founded that problem relates to the wmiacpi.sys but I have no idea how to fix this and where to start it. Would appreciate your help in this. If the same issue was already fixed on this forum could you point me out to the right direction?
Many thanks


----------



## wariat (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Windows 7 32bit BSOD [moved from V/7]*

Thanks for your reply. That driver is a Checkpoint SecuRemote client for VPN access. I can not update it as there is no supported version of this product for WIN7 (end of life) waiting for new product to arrive. The only strange thing is that my two other coleagues are using the same software and they don'e expierience BSOD on their laptop which are the same models and the same OS.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 32bit BSOD [moved from V/7]*

It may be due to *fw.sys* conflicting with other drivers that you have, they don't.

I see Intel NIC and wifi drivers that need updates -

```
[font=lucida console]
NETw5s32.sys Thu Mar 18 01:21:12 2010 (4BA1B848) - wifi

e1y6232.sys  Wed Apr 07 18:58:11 2010 (4BBD0E03) - Ethernet
[/font]
```
I have Intel 5100 wifi. My system BSOD'd on 1 Jan 2011 naming Intel wifi ~ June 2010 driver.

Intel driver downloads - http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Default.aspx

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## wariat (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Windows 7 32bit BSOD [moved from V/7]*

Hi thanks for more informations. I have updated Wifi adapter with the latest driver, I also downloaded latest packahe go Gigabit card but the driver is the same. I have also run Intel software to detect if my laptop requires new drivers for network card and it came back showing my driver and status current. I guess now I have to wait and see if BSOD appears again.


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

I noticed you have only two dumps. If you may, can you please provide us with a full report as instructed here. Also, if you are using any program that "cleans" your pc, I'd advise not using it any further, especially during this troubleshooting process. Not only can they end up more harm than good, they often will delete crashdumps as part of their cleanup process.

At the moment, all I can say from the two crashes is that they are strangely identical in ways they shouldn't, and that they do relate to wmiacpi. The acpi is referring to the power options for your system. If you have any applications that take care of your power options (such as those pre-installed by HP) or relate to such in any way, you may want to consider getting rid of em, as often they're unnecessary and can just cause potential problems.


----------



## wariat (Mar 9, 2011)

As requested there are some informoation's in atachment. I did not find any 3rd party application responsible for Power. 

*·* OS - Windows 7
*·* x86 (32-bit) 
*·* Windows 7 (x86) was originaly installed OS on system
*·* OS is an OEM version (came pre-installed on system) 
*·* Laptop purchased on 21/12/2009
*· *Age of OS installation - 1 year maybe - I have re-installed the OS
*· *CPU - Intel Core 2 Duo T9600 2.8GHz
*· *Video Card - ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 series
*· *MotherBoard - Don't know 
*· *Power Supply - Hp brand & 90 watt - originaly supplied with the laptop

Thanks for you help


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

Very unusual stuff here. Right now I'm trying to figure it out.

I do know at least for now that your BIOS has some involvement in this. You'll want to see if there's an update for it. I do know that there's an update for the BIOS around December, but it applies only to a specific ROM family. If you press F10 at startup to access your BIOS setup, then go to File/System information and note the type of BIOS/ROM and version. If the family is either 68PCU or 68PCD and the version isn't F.1A then you should grab the BIOS update located here.


----------



## cluberti (Aug 26, 2010)

WMIACPI exists so driver and other 3rd party developers can add software that interacts with the BIOS - so if we're seeing wmiacpi in the stacks, this is likely driven by a 3rd party application or a driver. Given this is only a minidump, we can't see the IRP that generated this crash nor the user-mode code that started the thread. We are going to need a full dump to catch this.

Here's what I found about the system information, though, it might be helpful - it is running F.18 on a 68PCD BIOS:


```
1: kd> !sysinfo smbios
[SMBIOS Data Tables v2.4]
[DMI Version - 36]
[2.0 Calling Convention - No]
[Table Size - 1100 bytes]

[BIOS Information (Type 0) - Length 24 - Handle 000ah]
  Vendor                        Hewlett-Packard
  BIOS Version                  68PCD Ver. F.18
  BIOS Starting Address Segment f000
  BIOS Release Date             03/16/2010
  BIOS ROM Size                 180000
  BIOS Characteristics
       07: - PCI Supported
       08: - PCMCIA Supported
       11: - Upgradeable FLASH BIOS
       12: - BIOS Shadowing Supported
       15: - CD-Boot Supported
       16: - Selectable Boot Supported
       19: - EDD Supported
       26: - Print Screen Device Supported
       27: - Keyboard Services Supported
       28: - Serial Services Supported
       29: - Printer Services Supported
  BIOS Characteristic Extensions
       00: - ACPI Supported
       01: - USB Legacy Supported
       07: - Smart Battery Supported
       08: - BIOS Boot Specification Supported
       09: - Fn-Key NET-Boot Supported
       10: - Specification Reserved
  BIOS Major Revision           15
  BIOS Minor Revision           24
  EC Firmware Major Revision    87
  EC Firmware Minor Revision    37
[System Information (Type 1) - Length 27 - Handle 000bh]
  Manufacturer                  Hewlett-Packard
  Product Name                  HP EliteBook 6930p
  Version                       F.18
  Serial Number                           
  UUID                          00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000
  Wakeup Type                   Power Switch
  SKUNumber                     VQ753ET#ABU
  Family                        103C_5336AN
[BaseBoard Information (Type 2) - Length 16 - Handle 000ch]
  Manufacturer                  Hewlett-Packard
  Product                       30DC
  Version                       KBC Version 87.2A
  Serial Number                           
  Asset Tag                     [String Not Specified]
  Feature Flags                 09h
       1802321268: - H–=
       1802321228: - H–=
  Location                       
  Chassis Handle                000dh
  Board Type                    01h - Other
  Number of Child Handles       0
[System Enclosure (Type 3) - Length 17 - Handle 000dh]
  Manufacturer                  Hewlett-Packard
  Chassis Type                  Notebook
  Version                       [String Not Specified]
  Serial Number                           
  Asset Tag Number                        
  Bootup State                  Safe
  Power Supply State            Safe
  Thermal State                 Other
  Security Status               Other
  OEM Defined                   0
[Processor Information (Type 4) - Length 35 - Handle 0000h]
  Socket Designation            Intel(R) Genuine processor
  Processor Type                Central Processor
  Processor Family              01h - Other
  Processor Manufacturer        Intel(R) Corporation
  Processor ID                  7a060100fffbebbf
  Processor Version             Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T9600  @ 2.80GHz
  Processor Voltage             90h - 1.6V
  External Clock                266MHz
  Max Speed                     2800MHz
  Current Speed                 1733MHz
  Status                        Enabled Populated
  Processor Upgrade             ZIF Socket
  L1 Cache Handle               0003h
  L2 Cache Handle               0001h
  L3 Cache Handle               [Not Present]
  Serial Number                 [String Not Specified]
  Asset Tag Number                                        
  Part Number                   [String Not Specified]
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0001h]
  Socket Designation            Internal Cache
  Cache Configuration           0181h - WB Enabled Int NonSocketed L2
  Maximum Cache Size            1800h - 6144K
  Installed Size                1800h - 6144K
  Supported SRAM Type           0040h - Asynchronous 
  Current SRAM Type             0040h - Asynchronous 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Multi-Bit ECC
  System Cache Type             Unified
  Associativity                 Specification Reserved
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0003h]
  Socket Designation            Internal Cache
  Cache Configuration           0180h - WB Enabled Int NonSocketed L1
  Maximum Cache Size            0020h - 32K
  Installed Size                0020h - 32K
  Supported SRAM Type           0040h - Asynchronous 
  Current SRAM Type             0040h - Asynchronous 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Multi-Bit ECC
  System Cache Type             Data
  Associativity                 8-way Set-Associative
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0002h]
  Socket Designation            Internal Cache
  Cache Configuration           0180h - WB Enabled Int NonSocketed L1
  Maximum Cache Size            0020h - 32K
  Installed Size                0020h - 32K
  Supported SRAM Type           0040h - Asynchronous 
  Current SRAM Type             0040h - Asynchronous 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Multi-Bit ECC
  System Cache Type             Instruction
  Associativity                 8-way Set-Associative
[OEM Strings (Type 11) - Length 5 - Handle 000fh]
  Number of Strings             3
   1                            ABS 70/71 79 7A 7B 7C
   2                            CSM v01.39
   3                            www.hp.com
[Physical Memory Array (Type 16) - Length 15 - Handle 0004h]
  Location                      03h - SystemBoard/Motherboard
  Use                           03h - System Memory
  Memory Error Correction       03h - None
  Maximum Capacity              8388608KB
  Memory Error Inf Handle       [Not Provided]
  Number of Memory Devices      2
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 0005h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0004h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          2048MB
  Form Factor                   0dh - SODIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                Top
  Bank Locator                  BANK 0
  Memory Type                   13h - Specification Reserved
  Type Detail                   0080h - Synchronous
  Speed                         800MHz
  Manufacturer                  Samsung
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                     
  Part Number                   M4 70T5663QZ3-CF7 
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 0007h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0004h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          2048MB
  Form Factor                   0dh - SODIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                Bottom
  Bank Locator                  BANK 2
  Memory Type                   13h - Specification Reserved
  Type Detail                   0080h - Synchronous
  Speed                         800MHz
  Manufacturer                  Samsung
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                     
  Part Number                   M4 70T5663QZ3-CF7 
[Memory Array Mapped Address (Type 19) - Length 15 - Handle 0009h]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                003fffffh
  Memory Array Handle           0004h
  Partition Width               02
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 0006h]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                001fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          0005h
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   0009h
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           01
  Interleave Data Depth         01
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 0008h]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                001fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          0007h
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   0009h
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           02
  Interleave Data Depth         01
```


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

2 dup threads merged in chronological order; hence replies may appear not in response to preceding post.

Please reply to this thread, i.e., no need to create another new thread.

Thank you. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## wariat (Mar 9, 2011)

I have just noticed that stop error 0x00000050 BSOD appears when laptop is in battety mode and it is being shut down. Maybe just coincident but it happened again yesterday evening.


----------



## wariat (Mar 9, 2011)

As suggested in one of the posts I have now upgraded BIOS to the latest F.1A


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

Report back to us on anything since after you updated the BIOS.


----------

